# Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest w/You--ABC News



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

* Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest with You? * ABC News 11/22/13 Is Your Veterinarian Being Honest With You? | Video - ABC News (Please copy & paste link into your browser if it doesn't work by clicking on it.)

"Pushing the Shots" at 4:31. Remember as you watch that the American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Guidelines referenced in this news article show distemper, parvo & hepatitis vaccines have a proven *MINIMUM* duration of immunity of 7 years by challenge and up to 15 years serologically.

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Guidelines * Leerburg | Special Report state on Page 18 that: _ “We now know that booster injections are of no value in dogs already immune, and immunity from distemper infection and vaccination lasts for a minimum of 7 years based on challenge studies and up to 15 years (a lifetime) based on antibody titer.” _ They further state that hepatitis and parvovirus vaccines have been proven to protect for a minimum of 7 years by challenge and up to 9 and 10 years based on antibody count. 

Canine parvo type 2, distemper, adeno type 1 and parainfluenza: _"These results suggest that the duration of serological response induced by modified-live vaccines against CPV-2, CDV, CAV-1 and CPiV...vaccines, is beyond 18 months and may extend up to 9 years. Accordingly, these vaccines may be considered for use in extended revaccination interval protocols as recommended by current canine vaccine guidelines."_ Duration of serological response to canine parvov... [Aust Vet J. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i use 2 Vet's, one Vet is holistic and the other Vet is traditional. neither of my Vet's
push shots or food. i had a dog die on the operating table and my traditional
Vet didn't charge for the surgery. he told me had just begun the operation when she died.
i trust both of my Vet's.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i use 2 Vet's, one Vet is holistic and the other Vet is traditional. neither of my Vet's
> push shots or food.
> i trust both of my Vet's.


You are fortunate!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Like doggie dad, I have more than one vet. One is a local, no frills vet. Another is closer but more expensive, clinic has all the bells & whistles. The third is my holistic vet. None push food, one tried to push vaccs but they get shot down. I'm having an issue with one dog, this is the first time my holistic vet has recommended a particular food (and it's not even vet diets!)


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Like doggie dad, I have more than one vet. One is a local, no frills vet. Another is closer but more expensive, clinic has all the bells & whistles. The third is my holistic vet. None push food, one tried to push vaccs but they get shot down. I'm having an issue with one dog, this is the first time my holistic vet has recommended a particular food (and it's not even vet diets!)


Wish I had done the same earlier with my dogs, unfortunately, I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kris L. Christine said:


> Wish I had done the same earlier with my dogs, unfortunately, I had to learn the hard way.


I sort of have no choice, unless I go strictly with all the bells & whistles clinic. It's a VCA clinic but very expensive. My regular vet doesn't have the best hours but I trust him. Unfortunately, I've needed better hours which is why we sometimes end up at the other vets. Just like when my kids were small, things tend to happen when the regular vet is closed. I keep very good records & everyone has copies.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I trust my vet for years. I go straight to him unless he's on a holiday.


----------

